# Apparent Emotionally Troubled, Suicidal, Homicidal Black American Citizens



## AveryJarhman (Aug 16, 2018)

*#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #SeekingIntelligentSolutions*

Hello, to my peaceful, caring, reasonably responsible American and foreign born neighbors genuinely concerned about the emotional well being and physical health of all our Nation's people.

I recognize potentially life scarring Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment affects kids residing in *EVERY *American community and neighborhood.

HOWEVER, I cannot and WILL NOT ignore the FACT that for more than thirty years significant numbers of American recording artists and American urban story-*TRUTH*-tellers raised, nurtured and socialized by black or American teen girls and women of African descent, aka the maternal half of our Nation's population, have been composing music art *HATEFULLY* demeaning and denigrating as less than human *itches and *hores, "hoes" or 't.h.o.t.s' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect, our Nation's population of black or American girls and women of African descent.







I cannot and WILL NOT ignore the FACT that for more than thirty years significant numbers of American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including most all of the popular American recording artists President Barack *"My Brother's Keeper"* and First Lady Mrs. Michelle *"GIRL POWER"* Obama invited to their children's and Nation's home...

...have been composing, performing and promoting American music art vividly describing the VIOLENT, SUIC*DAL, HOMIC*DAL 'people and community harming behaviors' they actively participated in, or witnessed other emotionally ill American citizens engaging in (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic*de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)











I am referring violent, suic!dal, homic!dal, 'anti-social people and community harming behaviors' that on a daily basis I witnessed or became aware during the near-twelve years I was a uniform cop, robbery and death investigator serving YOUNG 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn 'Jay-Z' Carter's and Christopher 'Biggie Smalls' Wallace's Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods.







Respectfully, I have a few questions for my peaceful, reasonably responsible American and foreign born neighbor GENUINELY concerned about the emotional well being and physical health of all our Nation's people:

*IN ALL SERIOUSNESS* who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult "gang-bangers and thugs" the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily causing COMMUNITY FEAR and VIOLENCE, as well as TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or  American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent?







(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)

Who is failing to responsibly raise, nurture and socialize a significant population of perfectly healthy American newborns maturing into angry, frustrated, sometimes violent, sometimes suicidal teen and adult American citizens largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors?

Who are the American moms apparently experiencing some type of emotional or mental illness preventing them from embracing a mom's natural maternal urge to protect hers, as well as any child from experiencing emotional harm...

...as well as failing to recognize an established medical fact that placing* ABOVE ALL ELSE *the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors!

*VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS* (age- restricted)

Homicidal Suicidal Man Walking Daughter Threatened With Violence By Rival Gang Member

In my opinion, the APPARENT 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.
___
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.
___





The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment concept applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his *#THUGLIFE Child Abuse *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept,* Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling SAFE, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.
___
I look forward to reading your reply, with hopes of intelligently discussing *SOLUTIONS for PREVENTING* large numbers of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets from experiencing, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!






Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 16, 2018)

Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

"Childhood Trauma" aka
 "Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

EYE-OPENING knowledge Oprah exuberantly confirms is a "game changer."

YouTube search terms:* "Oprah Winfrey 'Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"*

___

Medical doctors Harris, Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into
.
"How 'Childhood Trauma' (ACEs) affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.


Dr. Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to *Childhood Trauma* plays in the lives of *Emotionally Troubled* and chronically ill American teens and ADULTS.


Speaking with Mafia hit-man and victim of Early Criminal Childhood Trauma/Abuse Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, Dr. Park Dietz explains why Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man largely incapable of embracing the human capacity for compassion, empathy or respect for his peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.

___
Black Children Exposed to Violence











Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## fncceo (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone who uses more than three fonts in a document is _clearly _insane.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 16, 2018)

Your OP is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too long. Nobody has the time or inclination to read it all. Try again.


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 17, 2018)

When I was interviewing welfare recipients in the 1970's, there was a noticeable lack of attention by Black women to their infants compared with White and Hispanic women.  In many cases, the infants were left in car seats in dark smoky rooms with loud music playing.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 17, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> *#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #SeekingIntelligentSolutions*
> 
> Hello, to my peaceful, caring, reasonably responsible American and foreign born neighbors genuinely concerned about the emotional well being and physical health of all our Nation's people.
> 
> ...




Interesting. What do you attribute the sharp rise in suicide among middle aged white males to? According to recent surveys, it is at all time high.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 17, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Your OP is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too long. Nobody has the time or inclination to read it all. Try again.


*That Partial new clip was well written, but it is true that the Black kids have very bad ideas about the world and grow up without a father figure.  But they copy what they see and hear.  I grew up in a black part of town and all we saw back then was the music makers, hookers, gamblers, the school teachers were the best for they cared, sometime the Deputies would befriend you, some you stayed away from (bad guys) somehow some of us did OK.  Today most of what you see are the ones who have positions that are not really attainable to the general person.  The are not exposed to great jobs that they could get with a education.  It a problem only the people can solve without the Feds getting involved.   It seems the gov just keeps the black down.   *


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 17, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Interesting. What do you attribute the sharp rise in suicide among middle aged white males to? According to recent surveys, it is at all time high.



Hello, katsteve. Frankly I encourage you to create a discussion about issues you believe are harming or impacting our American neighbor's Quality of Life.

Currently, I am focused on finding *SOLUTIONS *for improving the Quality of Life for black or American newborns, infants, toddlers, children and teens of African descent who, T*HRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, are irresponsibly introduced to a potentially life scarring child and teen upbringing depriving them of experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood that all Americans have a right, as well as ABSOLUTE NEED to enjoy during a critical period of human childhood development.

katsteve, now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

"Childhood Trauma" aka
"Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."

YouTube search terms: "Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"


Peace.





___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. What do you attribute the sharp rise in suicide among middle aged white males to? According to recent surveys, it is at all time high.
> ...



You are not trying to find solutions. You are increasing the problem with your validation of what these white racists think about us. Katsteve asked you a fair question and you avoid it. Just like you avoid a discussion about the psychological impact of  racism on blacks which would  take you to a better understanding of whatever behaviors you claim exist. Because at 14.5 out of 1,000, you ignore the 985 children per 1,000 who are not abused and face living in a racist system. 98 percent of all black children do not face what you say. So what do you do to reduce this? You look at the psychological causes that create abuses. Talking about rappers and Tupac is not the answer, Racism is a trauma black children face and they face it at young ages. So as long as you ignore this and talk stupid, you present no solutions or do you seek them.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



"Frankly", I am involved in helping people who are troubled.

For over 10 years I have sat on the board of directors for a non profit  organization in California by the name of Immanual House, which specializes at finding shelter, jobs and life stability through a second chance for people who need it.


Feel free to look it up.

Now, back to my question. If your concern is for ALL Americans, based on your opening statement of:

"Hello, to my peaceful, caring, reasonably responsible American and foreign born neighbors genuinely concerned about the emotional well being and physical health of all our Nation's people."

End Quote.

And then you start your post with SUICIDE being of great concern and identified a spike in suicide rates among young black people, why would you ignore the statistics at the bottom of this response?


They are far more alarming:

*Facts About Suicide in the US*

The annual age-adjusted suicide rate is 13.42 per 100,000individuals.
Men die by suicide 3.53x more often than women.
On average, there are 123 suicides per day.
White males accounted for 7 of 10 suicides in 2016.
Firearms account for 51% of all suicides in 2016.
The rate of suicide is highest in middle age — white men in particular.
I get the impression that you have an ulterior motive. Played out by linking rappers(which in general I do not care for), and a small percentage of a relatively small population of people who are born into poverty and broken homes to a much larger problem in society in general.

What is it that you are trying to say exactly?

When I read past the colorful graphics and pictures in your posts, it appears that there is  a negative imagery of black youth that you are attempting to convey.....subliminally.

JMO.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 18, 2018)

how could  the MSM not call out Obama on his love of JayZ?????!!!!!!!!
THAT is what's bad for America
...instead of denouncing JayZ for his anti-American/anti-civlized/etc songs, Obama says JayZ is his favorite!!!!!!!
..if Trump so much as sneezes, the MSM calls him the DEVIL!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 18, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. What do you attribute the sharp rise in suicide among middle aged white males to? According to recent surveys, it is at all time high.
> ...


I would have liked having a childhood like that, but I just was not born to a family who pampered me like that and the guys in the Hood never treated me with any respect and I got beat up a lot.  So where this place is only the rich can live there.  I got respect when I started "Hurting" the Bullys and they got my message.  Now no one screws with me and break my rules.  MY RULES:  You will not hit push or threaten me.  You will not verbaly attack me, you will not pull a gun on me, you will also not threaten my family and in return I will do the same for you.  (I got the rule from a John Wayne film.)  a white guy. I should add you will never kill or injure my dog.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 18, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Hello, katsteve. You wrote, _*"For over 10 years I have sat on the board of directors for a non profit organization in California by the name of Immanual House, which specializes at finding shelter, jobs and life stability through a second chance for people who need it."*_

In the 80s-90s I spent near-twelve years of my life as an overworked uniform cop, robbery and homicide investigator serving young "Childhood Trauma" (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay-Z" Carter's and the late Christopher "Biggie Smalls" Wallace's Brooklyn, NY, neighborhoods.

During these 12 years on a DAILY basis I spoke with, interviewed or interrogated innocent (or not-so-innocent) fellow American citizens emotionally and/or physically harmed by the 'people and community harming anti-social behaviors' Biggie, as well as President Obama's friend Shawn Carter gleefully rap about.

Regarding suicidal people.

katsteve, do the people appearing in the five videos I shared in my OP, are speaking about engaging in suicidal, as well as homicidal 'people and community harming behaviors'?











Peace.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 18, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:
> 
> "Childhood Trauma" aka
> "Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
> ...


*So far the writer has praised every George Soros Org on my info list so he or she must be a Troll of some sort for a Progressive org,.   *


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:
> ...



Hello, Dan. WHO is the writer you mention?

Peace.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 18, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*I worked in the ME s office as a Evidence  Deputy (on loan) and found so many of the blacks who were the victim of the street thugs that I had a new outlook of the war on the citizens.  Its has more than likely gotten worst in the past 22 years and it is not going to get better until the people rise up and take the streets back from the Drug Thugs, the Cops alone are not able to do it.  *


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



IM2, you wrote, _*"You are not trying to find solutions. You are increasing the problem with your validation of what these white racists think about us."*_

IM2, please be more specific by informing me, as well as your readers WHO is the "us" you are referring to?
*___
*​IM2, is Racism, the concept of 'White Supremacy' responsible for "PRO BLACK" minded American citizens LOUDLY, HATEFULLY & ILLOGICALLY denigrating as "C**NS, SELL-OUTS, and UNCLE TOMS" our responsible, accomplished, successful black or American friends, neighbors & co-workers of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue THEIR OWN unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness?

Respectfully, I'd like to invite my caring, RESPONSIBLE, reasonably well-adjusted American and foreign born neighbors to witness these apparent caring fellow citizens share their thoughts and concerns...

...AND then consider WHO are the black or American citizens of African descent LOUDLY declaring Racism or the concept of 'white supremacy' is impeding black American citizens of African descent from achieving equality and success?

YouTube Search Terms: *'Exposing 'PRO BLACK' Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy'* ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr

___
YouTube Search Terms: *Dysfunctional 'PRO BLACK American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll*







Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 18, 2018)

IM2, replying to AveryJarhman you wrote,_* "Because at 14.5 out of 1,000, you ignore the 985 children per 1,000 who are not abused and face living in a racist system."*_






IM2, during a now-deleted November 2016 live conversation with 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) and sexual abuse victim Tommy Sotomayor, Dr. Oya Maat, Ph.D revealed Tommy shared with his viewers information about Child Abuse she was not aware of.

IM2, focusing on the information Dr. Maat revealed about black or American of moms of African descent being the highest number of cases of reported Child Abusers, are you sad, disappointed and perhaps angry that just SIX PERCENT of America's population is responsible for our Nation's highest numbers of reported Child Abuse?

YouTube search terms: *'Dr Oya Maat Tommy Sotomayor CHILD ABUSE'*


YouTube search terms:* "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" *~BlacksUnited - Alexis Erika Published on Mar 7, 2014


*____*​
*"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." *~Neko Cheri

___
*"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S"* ~LadyMocha

BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S

*"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black communit*y" ~LadyMocha

Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community
___






*"How black Women sabotage their sons"* ~~Law of Polaris -North Star-

How black Women sabotage their sons

*"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me"* ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth

If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.






Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2018)

No Avery, you go study the psychological impact of racism on blacks.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Just like you avoid a discussion about the psychological impact of racism on blacks which would take you to a better understanding of whatever behaviors you claim exist.



IM2. Sadly, again I question your reading comprehesion skills in that I DID INDEED offer to discuss the writings of author Alisha Gray, the single mom who's writing about racism and mental health you asked me to review.

Here's is PROOF I did not avoid the discussion you claim I avoided.

Can Whites trust Blacks?






Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You  don't stop street thugs until you stop those supplying them. This consistently used cowardly method of getting the low man on the chart while letting those at the top continue by law enforcement is the problem.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildAbuse #MentalHealth #Solutions

Hello again, IM2. Keeping it REAL...can we examine the Larger Issue regarding the people you characterize as *"STREET THUGS"?*

In all seriousness IM2, what is your opinion of the teen and adult MOTHERS responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?

I am referring to a significant population of apparent emotionally damaged teen and adult fellow American citizens, WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, experienced a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood upbringing at the hands of a significant population of SELFISH, immature, apathetic mostly "PRO BLACK" minded single mothers failing to recognize that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortune neighbors.

The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment concept applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller
___
VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS (age- restricted)

Homicidal Suicidal Man Walking Daughter Threatened With Violence By Rival Gang Member

In my opinion, the APPARENT 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.
___
IM2, Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

"Childhood Trauma" aka
"Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

Knowledge Oprah exuberantly confirms is a "game changer."

Video search terms: "Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"

Oprah Winfrey "Fixing The Hole In Your Soul"

Peace.
___
American *(Children)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like you avoid a discussion about the psychological impact of racism on blacks which would take you to a better understanding of whatever behaviors you claim exist.
> ...



You dismissed Gray. Just as you dismiss racism as a childhood trauma and that whatever other racist incident that person sees or experiences, they are reminded of that trauma which could create behaviors you are here trying to blame rappers and the so called pro blacks for.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



Keeping it real, your being a white mans ass kissing lawn jockey is not searching for solutions.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*
#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions*

IM2, repeatedly you INCORRECTLY STATE I'm blaming rappers, aka American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, when in fact my writings CLEARLY empathize with fellow citizens, *WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, are raised nurtured and socialized by a LARGE, specific population of American females who most all of President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama's American urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human *itches and *hores or 'hoes' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.
___
IM2, sadly, I believe Mr. David Carroll is speaking about YOU, as well as a few other apparent HATEFUL, illogical thinking PRO BLACK minded USM members.

*"David Carroll & Jazzyslim Spanking PRO BLACK BROTHERS SISTERS"*







Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2018)

*THE EFFECTS OF RACISM-RELATED STRESS ON THE PSYCHOLOGICAL AND PHYSIOLOGICAL WELL-BEING OF NON-WHITES*

*Exposure to racism may cause one to become anxious, paranoid, angry, helpless/hopeless, frustrated, resentful, and fearful (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 811; Harrell, 2000, p. 47-48; Nyborg & Curry, 2003, p. 264).* These stress responses can affect one’s ability to function in school, work, and social settings as well as increasing the potential for violent out bursts and suicidal ideations. One study, conducted by Nyborg and Curry (2003), showed a correlation between personal experiences with racism and lower-self concept, higher levels of hopelessness, and depressive symptoms (Nyborg & Curry, 2003, p. 264). It is likely that perception of institutional racism will evoke similar responses if one considers all forms of racism-related stress as having a negative impact on psychological well-being. Harrell’s (2000) outline of racism-related stress supports this statement.

Coping strategies may be adopted in response to psychological distress (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 809811). Many times, however, these coping strategies only serve to amplify or compound one’s problems (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 809). *For example, personal experiences with racism have been found to be connected to behavior problems in African American boys (Nyborg & Curry, 2003, p. 263). Increased hostility and aggression are common forms of active coping responses that have been associated with racism-related psychological distress (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 811; Harrell, 2000, p. 47-48; Nyborg & Curry, 2003, p. 263). Other forms of negative coping strategies are verbal expression of anger, substance* 
*abuse, cigarette smoking, and poor eating habits (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 811; Harrell, 2000, p. 47-48).* One may adopt a negative coping strategy in order to try and alleviate feelings of depression, anxiety, frustration, or anger. These coping strategies do not serve to resolve the underlying problem of racism and often lead to the unfair stigmatization of individuals who have been placed in psychologically distressful situations. Also, substance abuse and poor eating habits are good examples of coping strategies that can have a negative physiological effect on an individual. It is important to understand the interconnectivity of psychological and physical health when considering the negative effects of racism.

The persistent experience of racism-related psychological distress can result in psychosomatization and an increased potential for serious physiological health problems (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 811-812; Harrell, 2000, p. 47-48). Some racism-related physiological effects include hypertension, cardiovascular reactivity, and neuroendocrine responses (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 811-812; Harrell, 2000, p. 47-48). Clark et al. (1999, p. 811) noted that racism-related stress can have a serious impact on the resting blood pressure of African Americans. Another serious physiological outcome related to racism-related stress is poor immune system functioning (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 811812). Some research has suggested that the healing process is slowed as a result of stress (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 812). It is important to consider the disadvantages that one faces when their health is compromised and they are expected to perform in a society in which stress is a daily consideration.

Racism-related stress complicates the lives of non-whites in a number of very serious ways. In addition to creating the widely discussed social inequalities, racism has been shown to have a negative impact on one’s psychological and physiological well-being. The psychological distress caused by racism-related stress can be debilitating and may increase the potential that one will adopt negative coping strategies in an effort to alleviate their depression, anxiety, frustration, and anger. Negative coping strategies, such as substance abuse and poor eating habits, affect one’s physiological and social well-being and do not serve to eliminate one’s problems. Prolonged exposure to racism-related psychological distress can also cause psychosomatization, which can affect one’s physiological wellbeing in a number of serious ways. One may experience increased blood pressure, hypertension, poor immune system functioning, and a slower rate of healing as a result of stress-related psychosomatization. To quote Harrell (2000, p. 48), “The evidence is compelling, and growing, that racism is pathogenic with respect to a variety of physical and mental health outcomes.” 

References *Clark, R., Anderson, N. B., Clark, V. R., Williams, D.R*. (1999). _Racism as a Stressor for African Americans: A Biopsychosocial Model. American Psychologist_, 54 (10), 805-816. Harrell, S. P. (2000).

_A Multidimensional Conceptualization of Racism Related Stress: Implications for the WellBeing of People of Color. American Journal of Orthopsychiatry_, 70 (1), 42-57.* Nyborg, V. M. & Curry, J. F.* (2003).

_The Impact of Perceived Racism: Psychological Symptoms among African American Boys_.* Journal of Clinical Child and Adolescent Psychology, 32 (2), 258-266.* 

Avery, you are seemingly incapable of holding a fact based intelligent discussion on this matter.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 19, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Your credentials or previous experiences are not in question here. Certainly not by me. 

I guess my only statement regarding your time as a police officer would be that it was your career choice, and you were compensated for your time. 

But since leaving the police force,  what have you personally  invested in improving the condition of the "Black children" that you are posting about now in this forum?

As stated before, I do not understand how you could address suicide trends as one of the major issues that plague what you refer to as the "Black community", when the most significant spike in suicide rates exists in the white community. 

This is obviously a predominately white, conservative forum that collectively cares very little if all about what you are pointing out that plaugues young black people. 

There are likely far more here that would celebrate their demise, dismissing them as "future thugs" and "convicts". 

Of course it is a public forum, but it seems odd that you would pick this type of audience, to spread "words of concern", for black people from any walk of life.


Or is your intent to spread a thinly veiled barrage of negative imagery about these disdvantaged children?

I'm not arguing. I'm just curious.

And suspicious.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *THE EFFECTS OF RACISM-RELATED STRESS ON THE PSYCHOLOGICAL AND PHYSIOLOGICAL WELL-BEING OF NON-WHITES*
> 
> *Exposure to racism may cause one to become anxious, paranoid, angry, helpless/hopeless, frustrated, resentful, and fearful (Clark, et al., 1999, p. 811; Harrell, 2000, p. 47-48; Nyborg & Curry, 2003, p. 264).* These stress responses can affect one’s ability to function in school, work, and social settings as well as increasing the potential for violent out bursts and suicidal ideations. One study, conducted by Nyborg and Curry (2003), showed a correlation between personal experiences with racism and lower-self concept, higher levels of hopelessness, and depressive symptoms (Nyborg & Curry, 2003, p. 264). It is likely that perception of institutional racism will evoke similar responses if one considers all forms of racism-related stress as having a negative impact on psychological well-being. Harrell’s (2000) outline of racism-related stress supports this statement.
> 
> ...



IM2, It is obvious that the intent of the OP is to spam the board with negativity about black parents and their children, by carefully selecting troubled individuals as examples of "normality".

Easy to see.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 19, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


*Pro anything is or can be race based.  Therefore anyone or everyone is raced based.  The problem is those who use the term in negative manner.  The conflict is when the law or rule, or policy is race based.  It is will always be a problem.  The race problem is furthered by stepping on the "rights" of other people.  Trolls will be trolls. *


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 19, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> *#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #SeekingIntelligentSolutions*
> 
> Hello, to my peaceful, caring, reasonably responsible American and foreign born neighbors genuinely concerned about the emotional well being and physical health of all our Nation's people.
> 
> ...


Young black men must go to their mothers and forgive them for the anger,hate,and resentment they’ve been taught. They grow up learning their mothers identity instead of the identity in which God intended.  When they forgive their mothers God will forgive them and the process of becoming a real man will begin.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



Don't see the usual suspects complaining about how long these posts are. I wonder why...…*sarcasm*


----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2018)

All that "look at what's wrong with black people".

Then you find out the vast majority of suicides are white people.

White, Middle-Age Suicide In America Skyrockets

The US 2010 Final Data quantifies the US statistics for suicide by race, sexand age. Interestingly, African-American suicides have declined and are considerably lower than whites. Reasons are thought to include better coping skills when negative things occur as well as different cultural normswith respect to taking your own life.






Racial and Ethnic Disparities | Suicide Prevention Resource Center

In fact, it's nearly three times higher.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 19, 2018)

deanrd said:


> All that "look at what's wrong with black people".
> 
> Then you find out the vast majority of suicides are white people.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I was saying.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2018)

Apparently Avery is a troll. No black person here could title a thread:

*Apparent Emotionally Troubled, Suicidal, Homicidal White American Citizens, *and that thread would be allowed to stay open.

Maybe this race baiting thread needs to be closed.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello. Sharing info related to the topic of this thread.
*
"Taraji P. Henson Wants To Change The Stigma Of Black Mental Health"  *

www.usmessageboard.com/threads/taraji-p-henson-wants-to-change-the-stigma-of-black-mental-health.704036/
















See my USM Sig for more info about PRO BLACK, WOKE & CONSCIOUS BLACK COMMUNITY minded American citizens.

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 23, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions

Graphic Video - Suicidal Homicidal Behavior

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/949109023688634368/pu/vid/1280x720/04WCi3g3_pmAtBgk.mp4

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You are not trying to find solutions.



Hi, IM2. I'm glad you mentioned *SOLUTIONS*...I have a few in mind.

My thoughts for protecting and preventing our Nation's most cherished assets from experiencing, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, a potentially life-scarring abusive childhood during a critical period of human/childhood development.

1) Personally, I believe it would be very helpful if America’s former Premier Presidential and Parental First Couple denounce the VIOLENT, PEOPLE AND COMMUNITY HARMING STREET/GANGSTA CULTURES many of their American urban story-TRUTH-teller White House guests and friends promote and profit from.

Then, imo, the Obamas owe responsible, law abiding American citizens and legal residents a HUGE APOLOGY for WILLFULLY IGNORING the Culture of African American Child Abuse and Emotional Maltreatment many of their friends and White House guests vividly describe in their American music art. The same Culture of Child Abuse that fuels and maintains America's urban GANGSTA/STREET CULTURES.



 

Second, after apologizing to their American and foreign born neighbors for their gross lack of good judgment, Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama should BEGIN making amends.

Beginning with compassionately and honestly addressing the issue of immature, apathetic, SELFISH, irresponsible, emotionally or mentally ill mostly single teen and adult moms IGNORING their parental duty and responsibility to their children, as well as their moral, ethical and societal obligation and duty to their nation, community and neighbors to responsibly raise, nurture and supervise kids maturing into fairly peaceful teen and adult American citizens respecting our peaceful and/or less fortunate neighbors, as well as educators and the authority figures responsible for maintaining peace in our neighborhoods.

Other possible steps for protecting and/or preventing American kids from experiencing potentially life-scarring trauma during a critical period of human childhood development:

2) I believe police, as well as public and private school teachers need to be BETTER TRAINED in recognizing the signs of Child Abuse. Police and teachers also need to be ENCOURAGED TO TAKE ACTION by filing "Reports of Suspected Child Abuse" with the appropriate authority. 



 

If just one of Kendrick Lamar's teachers or school administrators recognized Kendrick was a troubled youngster in need of help, perhaps young Kendrick might NOT have matured into an admitted depressed, emotionally ill, suicidal thinking teen and adult composing American art hatefully demeaning girls and women as less than human *itches and 'hoes', as well as vividly describing the abusive childhood upbringing he and the numerous kids in his family were forced to experience through no fault of their own!

*"Let’s Talk Obama, Kendrick Lamar, Gang/Gun Violence, Childhood Trauma/Depression & Mental Health/Illness":*

Google Groups



 



 

3) Placing cameras in the 'common area' of homes establishing a public track record for failing to responsibly raise and supervise children and teens.

4) Mandatory random drug testing for people requiring public money to support their child. Mandatory drug and/or alcohol testing for primary child caregivers convicted of drug offenses as well as offenses related to improper child care. Alcohol is a drug.

5) Last resort, court ordered birth control allowing immature or emotionally ill/unstable teen or adult moms with one child on public assistance to gain parental experience and mature into their role as primary child caretaker before building a larger family.

In my opinion extraordinary though reasonable measures MUST be taken to protect children from a significant population of “clueless” negligent mostly single moms who create emotionally and physically abusive home environments for their newborns, infants, toddlers children and teens, and then invite law enforcement to their home:

Brooklyn’s Boom-Box Mom; Sad Case of Child Abuse & Maltreatment

Do you believe during this broadcast experiencing a few brief wi-fi interruptions, our apparent caring, concerned fellow citizen James Hawthorne is speaking about a potentially life scarring *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS?

*"(Most) Black Women are the reason for the ignorance and killing done by (Most) Black Men"* ~James Hawthorne "Ghetto News Network"


Much like Tupac, I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling *SAFE*, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.

Peace.



 
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## IM2 (Aug 29, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are not trying to find solutions.
> ...



These are not solutions for you do not address the root cause of the problems. In fact almost everything you mention is unconstitutional. Do you suggest these same "solutions' for white communities where the problem is greater? Isn't their violence and misogynistic portrayals of women by whites in music?


How about these "urban truth tellers"?

Cypress Hill - Insane In The Brain (Official Video)

House of Pain - Jump Around (Music Video)

Moonshine Bandits - 51FIFTY (feat. Bubba Sparxxx

Dawn Of Demise - Intent to Kill
Dawn Of Demise - Intent to Kill

BETZEFER - "The Devil Went Down To The Holy Land" (OFFICIAL VIDEO)
BETZEFER - "The Devil Went Down To The Holy Land" (OFFICIAL VIDEO)

Behemoth - O Father O Satan O Sun! (Official Video)
Behemoth - O Father O Satan O Sun! (Official Video)

You ain't woke. You're ignorant.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 30, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS*

This distraught woman has witnessed first hand, SUICIDAL, HOMICIDAL, people and community harming behaviors committed by a fellow human being who most likely was born a perfectly healthy infant, though matured into an apparent homicidal, suicidal thinking young person.

*"A little kid shoots @ woman with a 9mm because..."*


Again I ask, in all seriousness, what is your opinion of the teen and adult MOTHERS responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS* (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)* causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?



 
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 3, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS*



 
In my opinion, this *NSFW *video depicts DEPRAVED acts of human violence. 

https://vtt.tumblr.com/tumblr_oy2kcf6TJ01wqnkez.mp4

Witnessing these acts of human madness and violence, can you identify the * "EVERYONE(s)"* the late popular American urban story-TRUTH-teller and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur speaks about in his (often misinterpreted) T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment **AWARENESS-PREVENTION** concept:

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of black or African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.



 

*"Mental illness in Black Communities" *Published on Nov 10, 2010 www.dawsondenise.com

___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

Knowledge Oprah exuberantly confirms is a "game changer."

YouTube search terms:* "Oprah Winfrey, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"*




 

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Penelope (Sep 3, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Hello. Sharing info related to the topic of this thread.
> *
> "Taraji P. Henson Wants To Change The Stigma Of Black Mental Health"  *
> 
> ...



I am curious , are you black?? Do you think all these pictures help your case, they don't.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 3, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS*
> 
> View attachment 214401
> In my opinion, this *NSFW *video depicts DEPRAVED acts of human violence.
> ...




Does the cat have your tongue, or in this case fingers.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 3, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



Penelope said:


> I am curious , are you black?? Do you think all these pictures help your case, they don't.



Hello, Penelope. This thread is not about me. This thread is about apparent mentally or emotionally ill American citizens murdering each other.

Frankly, I'm not sure how my complexion affects the evidence I am sharing here?

Penelope, in all seriousness, what is your opinion of the teen and adult MOTHERS responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 3, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure it is.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 3, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Young black men must go to their mothers and forgive them for the anger,hate,and resentment they’ve been taught. They grow up learning their mothers identity instead of the identity in which God intended. When they forgive their mothers God will forgive them and the process of becoming a real man will begin.



Does God forgive CHILD ABUSING MOTHERS intentionally depriving their children and teens of witnessing FATHERHOOD...


----------



## Liberty777 (Sep 4, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Young black men must go to their mothers and forgive them for the anger,hate,and resentment they’ve been taught. They grow up learning their mothers identity instead of the identity in which God intended. When they forgive their mothers God will forgive them and the process of becoming a real man will begin.
> ...


Yes, but they must forgive and turn away from that fallen state.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 6, 2018)

In this SALTY LANGUAGE, NSFW presentation Chicago native James Hawthorne angrily speaks about dodging bullets on his recent wedding and birth day.
*
"Almost got killed on my wedding day and birthday.smdh"* ~James Hawthorne

___
In This Video (experiencing a few brief wi-fi interruptions) Native Chicagoan James Hawthorne Identifies WHO Is Fueling *HATE *& Gun Violence!

*"(Most) Black Women are the reason for the ignorance and killing done by (Most) Black Men" *~James Hawthorne "Ghetto News Network"

*___*​


 

*"Black women are destroying themselves and black men" *~BlacksUnited - Alexis Erika Published on Mar 7, 2014


Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 10, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*

https://www.wfla.com/news/pinellas-...ty-sheriff-to-hold-news-conference/994824537/

*"Sheriff: Three teens in stolen car die in fiery crash: Presser part 1"* Published on Aug 7, 2017 by ABC Action News


*"Sheriff: Three teens in stolen car die in fiery crash: Presser part 2"*


Hello. I experienced a wide range of emotions listening to Pinellas Sheriff Bob Gualtieri detail the events leading up to, as well as after a *PREVENTABLE *fiery crash that NEARLY took the life of an innocent American citizen on his way to work, and in fact, did end the lives of three apparent HOMICIDAL, SUICIDAL teenage "Childhood Trauma" (#ACEs) victims, all of whom had significant criminal histories.

The Pinellas County Sheriff calls for "CHANGE".

My recommendation: When a teen is arrested and charged with a violence-related crime, automatically a second criminal investigation should be opened examining the teen's upbringing to determine if the teen was subjected to potentially life scarring criminal Child Abuse.

When society begins holding accountable a parent or parents of a perfectly healthy newborn maturing into a hateful, anti-social, living wild teen, I have a feeling many kids will think twice before engaging in 'people and community harming' activities when realizing their mom and/or dad will also be prosecuted for failing to responsibly raise them.

*"My Mother's Whole Life Was Crime and Robbery"* by Thirsten Howl III, American urban story-TRUTH-teller and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim.

___
The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment **AWARENESS-PREVENTION** concept applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The *HATE *U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-*TRUTH*-teller





*"Emotionally ill American Mom Sharing Her illness With Her Children and Police"*


Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations   

V:1384


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 13, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*

During Mr. Donald Washington presentation, we learn about an apparent emotionally or mentally ill fellow citizen murdering his girlfriend’s 5-year-old daughter and seriously injuring her 4-year-old daughter.

"St Louis Mother's boyfriend beat 5-year-old girl to death"


Please SUPPORT and SUBSCRIBE to Donald Washington's channel. This man GENUINELY cares!

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 17, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions



 

*"Tyshawn Lee was captured and killed by a monster" *by Dahleen Glanton, Reporter Chicago Tribune

Tyshawn Lee was captured and killed by a monster

Dahleen Glanton reports, *"These monsters broke the rules of engagement that have long been standard in the lawless world of gangbanging — that children, mothers and grandmothers were strictly off-limits."*

Hello, Sadly, is it not a FACT that large numbers of mostly single MOTHERS are primarily responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS* (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) *causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent!

I am referring to a significant population of apparent emotionally damaged teen and adult fellow American citizens, *WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, experienced a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood upbringing at the hands of a significant population of SELFISH, immature, apathetic mostly "PRO BLACK" minded single mothers failing to recognize that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortune neighbors.

Sadly, the girls and women I am writing about are the specific population of American females who most all of President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama's American urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests  HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human *itches and *hores or 'hoes' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.

*HATE EMBRACING AMERICAN MOTHER:*



 

The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The *HATE *U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-*TRUTH*-teller



 
*"My Mother's Whole Life Was Crime and Robbery" *Urban-*TRUTH*-TELLER Thirsten Howl III*

*___
*VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS *(age- restricted)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CqOptIaJC0/

In my opinion, the APPARENT 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans *(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) *appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.



 


 

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 19, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions *

*"Abused and in and out of foster homes, Laquan McDonald's tragic life"* - CNN 2015

Laquan McDonald's short, tragic life - CNN

*"Laquan McDonald is being tried for murder alongside the officer who killed him"* - Chicago Tribune 2018

Laquan McDonald is being tried for murder alongside the officer who killed him

*"A timeline of the Chicago police shooting of Laquan McDonald"*
By The Associated Press September 16, 2018

A timeline of the Chicago police shooting of Laquan McDonald

Hello. Based solely on watching the police video recording graphically showing the shooting death of Chicago teen Laquan McDonald,* I DO NOT* see any justification for Officer Jason Van Dyke using Deadly Physical Force against a fellow American citizen.
*______
*


 ​*American Teen and Adult Moms: Who is Raising, Nurturing & Socializing American Domestic Terrorists?*

After learning Laquan was introduced to life by a 15-year-old mother named Tina Hunter, who apparently FAILED to place *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional and physical well-being of the *HUMAN LIFE* she chose to create, I am trying to figure out why Tina Hunter was NOT arrested, prosecuted and CONVICTED of Criminal Child Abuse?

Sadly, I have a few questions regarding the LARGER issue of *UNHEALTHY*, potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC and Generational Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Maltreatment and Abandonment that *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, *is depriving far too many American children and teens from experiencing a *SAFE*, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood ALL Americans have a right, as well as *ABSOLUTE NEED* to enjoy during a critical period of childhood development.

Seriously, WHO is responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS* (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)* causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?

*The late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland - Let's go to WAR* #SandySpeaks


Based on twelve years of experience during the 1980s-90s as a Brooklyn, NY uniform cop and criminal investigator serving *young* 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn Carter and Christopher Wallace's neighborhoods, I have no doubts whatsoever the late *Laquan McDonald,* the late *Michael Brown*, the late *Freddie Gray,* the late *Tyshawn Lee, *the late *Jamyla Bolden,* the late *William 'Willie' Cooper,* the late* Christopher Wallace,* the late *Sylville Smith, *the late* Fredricka Allen,* the late* Laylah Petersen,* the late* Nova Marie Gallman*, the late *Lavontay White, *the late *Ayanna Allen*, the late* Kingston Frazier,* the late* Ramiya Reed,* the late *Takiya Holmes,* the late* Trinity Gay*, the late* JaQuail Mansaw,* the late *Bill Thao,* the late *Ava Castillo*, the late *Ethan Ali, *the late *Lavontay White*, the late *Autumn Pasquale*, the late *Trinity Gay,* the late *Arshell Dennis III,* the late *Saniyah Nicholson,* as well as untold numbers of American newborns, infants, toddlers, children, teens and adults...

...are among the countless *“EVERYONE(s)”* the late popular American urban story-*TRUTH*-teller Tupac Shakur is speaking about in his (often misinterpreted) #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment **AWARENESS-PREVENTION** concept!!!

"The *Hate *U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he gained the courage to properly promote his #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse **AWARENESS PREVENTION** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by *OTHER *emotionally or mentally ill victims of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.



 
___
*"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons."* ~Neko Cheri

___
*"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S"* ~LadyMocha


*"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community"* ~LadyMocha

___
*"How black Women sabotage their sons"* ~Law of Polaris -North Star-


*"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me*" ~Law of Polaris North Star

How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" : mentalhealth

If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.
*
"Mental illness in Black Communities"* Published on Nov 10, 2010 www.dawsondenise.com

Mental illness in Black Communities
____



 

Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's* *CHILD CARE* P*UBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will *YOU*, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of the *'Center For Youth Wellness',* in passionately calling for a *National MOVEMENT* educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

*"Childhood Trauma" aka 
 "Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)*​___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring **CHILD CARE* *PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

EYE-OPENING knowledge Oprah exuberantly confirms is a "game changer."

YouTube search terms: *"Oprah Winfrey 'Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"*

Oprah Winfrey "Fixing The Hole In Your Soul"

In case there is any confusion, I am writing about and sharing evidence of America's MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, UNHEALTHY potentially life scarring black or African American* *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS* that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Mike Dwight (Sep 19, 2018)

Branford Marsalis says, kids today are off of Jazz and onto insulting women with Rap , because in slavery times, they'd get raped by Master, and then they project it onto the woman and say they hate that black ho they know that got raped, boy I want to try some Jazz now, hand me a saxophone. It explains why all blacks have to do smooth R & B jazz ,  smooth jazz, the cosmic essence of man's soul, Joshua Redman, flavor Flav. 
I wouldn't. I'd protect you,  I'm a gallant gentleman, a/s/l, my basement is mostly not damp and will have Home Sweet Home décor.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 21, 2018)

Childhood abandonment is devastating and it is not limited to Black kids. This song by Everclear always gets me and expresses the pain Art Alexakis still feels about his Father.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 24, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions



 *

*Ms. Wendy Martinez, 35, Murdered By America's [Much Ignored] *Child Care* Public Health Crisis*

NEW: Man accused in Greenacres woman’s fatal stabbing has mental health, drug issues

Media reports, "Martinez and her mother, Cora, went shopping last weekend for a wedding dress. The red dress Wendy bought is the one she’ll wear for her burial, Cora Martinez said."
______

My twelve years experience as a uniform cop, robbery and death investigator serving young 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter and Christopher "Biggie Smalls" Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods, leaves NO DOUBTS homicide victim* Ms. Wendy Martinez *is one of COUNTLESS “EVERYONE(S)” the late popular American urban story-TRUTH-teller and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur is speaking about in his  (often misinterpreted) #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept!

"The *Hate *U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he gained the confidence to properly promote his #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, in this instance, Ms. Wendy Martinez and the citizens who witnessed her last breaths, are the *EVERYONE(s)* Tupac is speaking about.
_____
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our peaceful, responsible American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)
___
Recently, 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey learned about and shared with her fellow citizens POWERFUL, eye-opening medical knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."

Video search terms: *"Oprah Winfrey, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"*


Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 24, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions



 *

*"Man sentenced to 31 years in shooting that left woman an amputee"*

Video: Mrs. Julie Dombo, a Victim of Violence & *HATE*,  addresses court:

Julie Dombo gives her statement during her shooter's sentencing

Man sentenced to 31 years in shooting that left woman an amputee

Hello. Keeping it REAL...can we examine the Larger Issue!

In all seriousness, what is your opinion of the American teen and adult MOTHERS responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS *(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)* causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?

I am referring to a significant population of apparent emotionally damaged teen and adult fellow American citizens,* WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, *experienced a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood upbringing at the hands of a significant population of SELFISH, immature, apathetic mostly "PRO BLACK" minded single mothers failing to recognize that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortune neighbors.

Sadly, the girls and women I am writing about are the specific population of American females who most all of President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama's American urban story-*TRUTH*-teller friends and WH guests  HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human *itches and *hores or 'hoes' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.
*____*​The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller

In this instance of HATE, Julie Dombo, her family, friends, fellow educators and students, as well as the people who witnessed Julie being gunned down, are the *'EVERYONES' homicide victim *Tupac Shakur speaks about.

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## harmonica (Sep 24, 2018)

Obama LOVES JayZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................???????
a foul mouth jackass
more proof that Obama hates America/whites/cops


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 24, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS*

harmonica wrote, 





> *Obama LOVES JayZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................???????
> a foul mouth jackass
> more proof that Obama hates America/whites/cops*





 

Peace.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> All that "look at what's wrong with black people".
> 
> Then you find out the vast majority of suicides are white people.
> 
> ...


*The problem is in part Drugs.  Drugs put a lot of pressure on parts of the brain and in doing so makes the brain react poorly when the drugs are not being used.  Coming down is hard and life is blank period very dark time.  Each person has a varied reaction.  Life become empty one goal  is getting money or something that can get you the fix.  After the fix you see things different, shortly there after you repeat the same action again and again, you start to feel trapped and everyone is against you.  At this time you feel worthless and alone, and ending it all passes you thoughts to just quit and die.  This is just part of what is wrong and why we die from life.   *


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Apparently Avery is a troll. No black person here could title a thread:
> 
> *Apparent Emotionally Troubled, Suicidal, Homicidal White American Citizens, *and that thread would be allowed to stay open.
> 
> Maybe this race baiting thread needs to be closed.


*Don't kid yourself, the Progressive hate blk bros and sisters, the Foundations back the Planned Parent hood and fund them with millions of dollars to kill of as many blk kids as they can.  They sell the body parts or the T cells and organ parts.  Read out it and do some searches for information and you will change your mind.  I know I did.*


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 24, 2018)

*#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions



 

"Suspected killer of man walking home from wedding bragged about robbery on Facebook: Harrisburg police"*

Suspected killer of man walking home from wedding bragged about robbery on Facebook: Harrisburg police

Avery Jarhman is *NOT *hating-on convicted killer Shamir Hunter.

WHY?

Because I spent near-twelve years of my life as a Brooklyn, NY uniform cop and criminal investigator regularly witnessing ABUSED, NEGLECTED, MALTREATED & EMOTIONALLY ABANDON young fellow citizens like Shamir...

*...THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN...*

...being raised, nurtured and socialized by a significant population of  black or American girls and women of African descent who most all of President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama's American urban story-*TRUTH*-teller friends and WH guests  HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human *itches and *hores or 'hoes' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.

I am referring to large numbers of apparent *SELFISH*, immature, apathetic, emotionally or mentally ill black or American teen and adults moms of African descent *FAILING *to recognize that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being *(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*),* as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.

*"MY BROOKLYN, NY ROOKIE COP IGNORANCE"*

MY BROOKLYN, NY ROOKIE COP IGNORANCE

I *DO NOT* make excuses for abhorrent human behaviors, I try to understand them.

Peace.



 
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mike Dwight said:


> Branford Marsalis says, kids today are off of Jazz and onto insulting women with Rap , because in slavery times, they'd get raped by Master, and then they project it onto the woman and say they hate that black ho they know that got raped, boy I want to try some Jazz now, hand me a saxophone. It explains why all blacks have to do smooth R & B jazz ,  smooth jazz, the cosmic essence of man's soul, Joshua Redman, flavor Flav.
> I wouldn't. I'd protect you,  I'm a gallant gentleman, a/s/l, my basement is mostly not damp and will have Home Sweet Home décor.



Music is not the problem. We blacks just have to tighten up, stop being scared of whites calling blacks racists and start truly looking at the root cause of this problem.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 24, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions




 *

*"Great-grandmother beaten, burned in her home dies weeks after attack"*

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/el...n-her-home-dies-weeks-after-attack/430968502/

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 29, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*

This 'interview' took place Saturday, *SEPTEMBER 22, 2108.*

*"Armed Suicidal Homicidal Chicago Teens n Young Adults"*


Hello. Can you identify the **EVERYONE(S)** the late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) & homicide victim Tupac Shakur is speaking about in his T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller

Sadly, Tupac addresses many layers of *HATE*, from Racism, to Police Brutality and black or American citizens of African descent HATING each other by selling life sapping, 'people and community harming substances' to their depressed neighbors, regardless of their self-harming neighbors AGE, physical emotional or *MATERNAL *condition.
____
*(Most) Black Women are the reason for the ignorance and killing done by (Most) Black Men" *~Chicago native James Hawthorne "Ghetto News Network"

*
"Almost got killed on my wedding day and birthday"* ~Chicago native James Hawthorne

____
FULL Polo G interview:

*LIVE FROM 1300 | POLO G | SHOT BY @KINGZACKTV1 *34,845 views Published on Sep 22, 2018 by zacktv1

Polo G first ever interview...

____

Peace.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 29, 2018)

I find the op painful to read.Too many fonts in different colours,too many random quotes and too many hashtags.
The OP needs to make his case in a clearer way in order to engage with people.


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Mike Dwight said:
> 
> 
> > Branford Marsalis says, kids today are off of Jazz and onto insulting women with Rap , because in slavery times, they'd get raped by Master, and then they project it onto the woman and say they hate that black ho they know that got raped, boy I want to try some Jazz now, hand me a saxophone. It explains why all blacks have to do smooth R & B jazz ,  smooth jazz, the cosmic essence of man's soul, Joshua Redman, flavor Flav.
> ...


You think the root cause is racism.  Yes?

Blacks were doing better in nearly all societal categories, when racism was much more apparent.  This fact would seem to dispute your opinion.  

I do not dispute that racism still exists. I dispute that it is the primary cause of all the dysfunction in the black community.  When humans must endure drugs, gangs, violence, abortion, teenager child birth, lack of fathers, poor schools, filthy run down neighborhoods, lack of good jobs, lack of effective policing, etc, on a daily basis, succeeding life is nearly impossible.  

So, I suspect all this dysfunction has a much greater impact than white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Dwight said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck what you dispute. You are wrong about everything you just posted. In 1959 poverty was 55 percent in the black community. . Maybe 20 percent had high school educations. Less than 2 prcent had a college degree. Median income was less than half  of what whites made. Unemployment more than double. You don't know what the fuck you are talking about. The root cause of the problems backs face is white racism.  Everything you mention as a dysfunction is caused by white racism.


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The great Walter Williams knows you are full of shit, as do I.  Hold that victimization tight.  

*Blind to Real Problems*
*By Walter E.Williams*
Dr. John McWhorter, professor of English and comparative literature at Columbia University, lamented that "victimology, separatism, and anti-intellectualism underlie the general black community's response to all race-related issues," adding that "these three thought patterns impede black advancement much more than racism; and dysfunctional inner cities, corporate glass ceilings, and black educational underachievement will persist until such thinking disappears."


In the 1990s, Harvard professor Orlando Patterson wrote, "America, while still flawed in its race relations ... is now the least racist white-majority society in the world; has a better record of legal protection of minorities than any other society, white or black; (and) offers more opportunities to a greater number of black persons than any other society, including all those of Africa."
Blind to Real Problems, by Walter E.Williams


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Now for the truth, which you won’t accept. Living a lie does you no favors. 

Some people might challenge Steele's assertion that in many measures blacks are worse off than during segregation. How about some numbers?As late as 1950, female-headed households were only 18 percent of the black population. Today 70 percent of black children are raised in single-parent households. In the late 1800s, there were only slight differences between the black family structure and those of other ethnic groups. In New York City in 1925, for example, 85 percent of kin-related black households were two-parent households. According to the 1938 Encyclopaedia of the Social Sciences, that year 11 percent of black children were born to unwed mothers. Today about 75 percent of black children are born to unwed mothers. From 1890 to 1940, a slightly higher percentage of black adults had married than white adults. Today about twice as many blacks have never married as whites. The bottom line is that the black family was stronger the first 100 years after slavery than during what will be the second 100 years


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 29, 2018)

gipper wrote, _*"According to the 1938 Encyclopaedia of the Social Sciences, that year 11 percent of black children were born to unwed mothers. Today about 75 percent of black children are born to unwed mothers."*_

Hello, gipper. The facts you shared about our Nation's children and teens being raised by large numbers of SINGLE MOMS, in my opinion, offer the *ONLY *reason for many black or American teens and adults HATEFULLY viewing women and girls as less than human creatures and HOES or THOTS unworthy of being treated with basic human respect.

*"Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"*


Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 4, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions

"Woman gets shot at while on Facebook Live"*

http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/woman-gets-shot-at-while-on-facebook-live/
____
*Black American Men 'Take Control of Emotionally Troubled Women'*


Peace.

​


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 10, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*

Apparent emotionally troubled USMB member Paul Essien gleefully shared a video depicting an apparent emotionally or mentally ill SUCIDAL, HOMICIDAL American citizen engaging in gun violence while attempting to murder two law enforcement officials...



Paul Essien said:


> This shit made my fucking day…….hell my week……maybe even month.



White Fragility 101

Peace.

​___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 14, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*

Hello. Sadly, I have few doubts the following apparent emotionally troubled, sucidal, homicidal minded fellow citizens are among the EVERYONE(S) the late Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur speaks about in his T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS PREVENTION* concept:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

Innocent Bystanders Injured In Deadly Officer-Involved Shooting

CBS reports, _"Police say the man, who has been identified as Carnell Nelson, 29, ran out of the store with a cash drawer under his arm. As police gave chase, Nelson turned and fired at police officers.

“As they run towards him, the suspect turns and fire his gun,” said DPD Commander Barb Archer who briefed the media on Monday afternoon.

Officer Travis Lloyd was hit in the leg, but returned fire and killed Nelson. Officer Lloyd’s partner, Sean Drew, used a tourniquet on Lloyd’s leg until help arrived. Officer Lloyd was treated and released for his injuries and is now on administrative leave. Both Lloyd and Drew are three year veterans...
_
*Nelson had a slew of previous arrests including drug and robbery cases."*

*"Officer Gets Shot in Leg During Shootout With Robbery Suspect" *- YouTube

_____

Sadly, I believe these women, aka maternal child caregivers, represent the HATERS Tupac speaks about in his T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS PREVENTION* concept.
*
"Raw Dashcam Footage Of Walmart Shoplifter Police Chase"*


Woman sentenced for dragging officers, leading chase in Nov. 2015

In this broadcast, apparent emotionally troubled 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) and child sexual abuse victim Tommy Sotomayor offers his thoughts, concerns and opinions about this near fatal act of human madness...

______

*"My Mother's Whole Life Was Crime and Robbery"*

_____
*"Mental illness in Black Communities" *Published on Nov 10, 2010 www dawsondenise com


Peace.

​___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 23, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
* *​
At 7:33 homicide victim Arshell Dennis III speaks about leaving Chicago and becoming softer,* "I try to look for the good in people more-so than the negatives now."*

*"Young Arshell Dennis Murdered By America's Culture of Child Abuse"*


*"Police: Gang member who killed cop's son mistook him for rival"*

Police: Gang member who killed cop's son mistook him for rival

*In all seriousness, *what is your opinion of the American teen and adult MOTHERS who are irresponsibly raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS *(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)* causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?

​
Peace.
____
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Music is not the problem.



Hello, IM2...

 ​Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 28, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Hello, IM2. Is  "white racism" responsible for....

 
​_Pictured: Baltimore mom Toya Graham's APPARENT emotionally ill teen son smokes 'something' as he handles a semi-automatic firearm readily capable of causing death to Americans kids much like the late NINE-YEAR-OLD Miss Jamyla Bolden and the late FIVE-YEAR-OLD Miss Laylah Petersen, two American children murdered inside their homes while minding their own business.

Pictured: Ms. Toya Graham’s APPARENT emotionally ill, suicidal/homicidal thinking 15-year-old son (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) who joined significant numbers of his emotionally ill young teen classmates in attempting to cause grave bodily harm or death to police officers attempting to protect Ms. Graham’s peaceful neighbors from being emotionally and/or physically harmed (or worse) by emotionally ill teens and adults._
_ 
 _​Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 28, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions



 *

*End of Watch: Police Officer Antwan DeArvis Toney*

Police Officer Antwan DeArvis Toney

PHOTOS: Gwinnett Police Officer Antwan Toney's Funeral

*Keeping it REAL*...can we examine the Larger Issue!

In all seriousness, what ACTION, if any, should be taken against American teen and adult MOTHERS who are irresponsibly raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?

​
I am referring to a significant population of apparent emotional*ly *damaged teen and adult fellow American citizens,* WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* experienced a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood upbringing at the hands of a significant population of SELFISH, immature, apathetic, emotionally or mentally ill mostly single mothers failing to recognize that placing* ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortune neighbors.

Are you aware during a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

EYE-OPENING knowledge Oprah exuberantly confirms is a "game changer."

YouTube search terms: "Oprah Winfrey 'Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"


Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

I wonder if I created several threads that said, *"Apparent Emotionally Troubled, Suicidal, Homicidal White American Citizens" if the moderators would continue to let me start threads with that title? *And why do we not hear the complaints of race baiting when we see things like this? After all none of you are racists and why is group identification not being used as an argument against this?

Don't answer the question, do something that is strange for many here. Think.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 28, 2018)

All I see is spam, yet it is allowed by the head cheese...


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 30, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
* *​
*"Morehouse Student Shot, Carjacked Adds to Growing List of Violent Incidents In Atlanta University Center"*

Morehouse Student Shot, Carjacked Adds to Growing List of Violent Incidents In Atlanta University Center

_"A 30-year-old student was shot multiple times after stopping at a Shell gas station in southwest Atlanta. _*Morehouse college student Geoffrey Willis*_ is recovering at Grady Memorial Hospital after suffering from gunshot wounds to his legs and chest on Sunday afternoon."

"Atlanta police said described the_ *three suspects as juveniles* _who may have been driving a stolen Black Mercedes."

"The Atlanta Police Department is on the hunt for three suspects who fled the scene after trying to steal the victim’s vehicle. “It’s just really not safe for our children out here,” a frequent customer at the Atlanta gas station told WSB-TV."_

Hello. Back in the 1980's I spent near-twelve years of my life as an overworked uniform cop and police detective serving the Brooklyn, NY communities where young 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn Carter and Christopher Wallace peddled people and community harming substances to their depressed neighbors, regardless of their self-harming neighbor's *AGE*, physical, emotional or *MATERNAL *condition.

​
Sadly, I cannot tell you how many times I interviewed crime victims who complied with an emotionally or mentally ill teen or adult pointing a gun at them while demanding their property, and despite complying, were shot. Some victims died, though fortunately most victims survived, facing months or years of pain and rehab.

*WHO *is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly HEALTHY American newborns maturing into apparent angry, frustrated, emotionally or mentally ill, *SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult American citizens* largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors?


Question for my fellow USMB members...

Do you believe Racism or the concept of 'White Privilege' is responsible for causing perfectly healthy American newborns to mature into angry, violent, SUICIDAL, HOMICIDAL thinking teen and adult citizens apparently evincing a depraved indifference toward human life when attempting to callously MURDER a fellow citizen over the theft of a car...or the theft of any property?

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 4, 2018)

Words, words, words...  Is anybody serious about actually solving any of these issues?  Or is it too comforting to continue playing the blame game?  

The most likely steps to personal and financial success are:

1.  Finish school
2.  Get  a job
3.  Get married
4.  Have children
5.  Stay married

Unfortunately, these are not valued in American music and entertainment.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 18, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*


 

​
*"Ex-College Football Player Killed After Allegedly Stabbing Police Officer" *By Fox Doucette November 17, 2018

Ex-College Football Player Killed After Allegedly Stabbing Police Officer

*"Teammates cite ‘mental health’ in reaction to former Boise State football player’s death" *By Dave Southorn And Chadd Cripe November 17, 2018

Teammates cite ‘mental health’ in reaction to former Boise State football player’s death

"Quarterback Brett Rypien, who was a freshman during Fields’ senior year, weighed in":

"“A great teammate. I think a guy that struggled with mental health a little bit,” Rypien said. “It was really hard to hear that. … You’ve got to keep continuing to raise awareness for mental health. It seemed like he didn’t really have anybody that he could talk to or get help with.”"

Tyler Rausa, who played from 2013 to 2016, took to Twitter with his thoughts:

"You can’t condone the actions taken. But, Jack left the program different then when he came in. Worked harder than anyone I’ve ever known. It’s sad that he truly could not get help for his mental health. It was real, and all of his brothers could see it." 1:55 PM - Nov 16, 2018
___
Hello. Frankly, I'm not going to ask* "What was wrong with Jack Fields Jr"?*

However, I will ask *"What happened to young Jack Fields Jr. that he matured into an apparent emotionally troubled, violence prone young teen and man?"*

At this time I have no evidence, though based on probability, I'm speculating Jack Fields Jr. is one of COUNTLESS *“EVERYONE(S)” *the late popular American urban story-*TRUTH*-teller and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur is speaking about in his  (often misinterpreted) #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept!

"The *Hate *U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he gained the confidence to properly promote his #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, the officer harmed, and the folks witnessing the attack on the officer, are also *EVERYONES *Tupac spoke about.

*Rest in Peace, Mr. Jack Fields Jr.
*
_Again, the aforementioned comments are speculation. It is possible Jack experienced an unreported or un-diagnosed TBI causing his abnormal behaviors. _
*___
American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 22, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



 


*"5-year-old sister of Taylor Hayes shot in west Baltimore, mother confirms"*

5-year-old sister of Taylor Hayes shot in west Baltimore, mother confirms

wbaltv.com reports, _"Police said investigators believe the girl was caught in the middle of a shootout involving suspects in a car and suspects on foot. *Police said the victim is now out of surgery and expected to survive."*_

Hello. I conducted a quick, informal criminal investigation, locating a few possible suspects:

*"Homicidal Suicidal Man Walking Daughter Threatened With Violence By Rival Gang"*


"LACKING" is a street term for not being armed with a firearm...or not carrying "steel."

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 26, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions

"Two teens and an 8-year-old shot in West Philly" Tribune wire compilation Nov 26, 2018 Updated 5 hrs ago

Two teens and an 8-year-old shot in West Philly

PhillyTrib reports, "A 16-year-old boy and a 15-year-old boy were shot in the foot and hip, respectively,* and an 8-year-old boy sitting inside a nearby home was also hit in the face by a bullet. *All three were taken to Children's Hospital of Philadelphia and are expected to be okay."

Hello. Am I out-of-place for asking, "Who is responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?"




Peace.
*___
American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 3, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
* *​*
"Wife of New Orleans pastor is killed in front her distraught children by a carjacker who ran her over as they fled in her stolen car"* by Emily Crane For Dailymail.com Updated: 15:59 EST, 2 December 2018

Wife of New Orleans pastor is killed in front her distraught children by a carjacker ran her over

Sadly, I have few doubts homicide victim Jeannot Plessy, 49, as well as her alleged killers, are among the *EVERYONES *the late popular American urban story-TRUTH-teller, Child Abuse and Homicide victim Tupac Shakur is referring to in his (often misinterpreted) T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment **AWARENESS-PREVENTION** concept:

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~Tupac Shakur

​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Your OP is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too long. Nobody has the time or inclination to read it all. Try again.



A Baltimore woman was fatally stabbed Saturday after she rolled down her car window to give money to a seemingly struggling young mother, according to police. 

Jacquelyn Smith, 52, was in the front passenger seat of a car with her family when they stopped to help the woman. 

Believed to be in her 20s, the woman was reportedly holding a cardboard sign stating “Please Help me feed my Baby” while cradling either a baby or an object that had been wrapped to look like one. 

After handing the woman money, a black male reportedly approached the vehicle to thank the family.  He then reached in to grab the female victim’s wallet when a struggle ensued.  The male suspect then produced a knife and stabbed the victim in the torso before fleeing the area on foot with the female suspect who was holding the sign. 

Doctors were unable to save Smith, who succumbed to her injuries.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 7, 2018)

*NSFW ADULT LANGUAGE VIDEO

"The type of shit we have to deal with in Chicago" *Published on Dec 6, 2018 by The Jay & Bae Show, aka Ghetto News Network


Hello. This ain't the way to live life.

Who is raising perfectly healthy newborns maturing into thugs and gangbangers the late Social Activist Ms. Sandra Bland declared WAR on?

​
Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 7, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Your OP is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too long. Nobody has the time or inclination to read it all. Try again.
> ...



#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*

 
_Keith Smith, 52 and Jacquelyn Smith, 54. This photo was taken the day she was killed; the husband and wife had been enjoying an evening at the American Legion._​
Woman killed after giving money to panhandler in Baltimore was engineer who had been out dancing with husband

Hello, sealybobo. The attached image shows where Nostrand Ave intersects with Myrtle Ave in Brooklyn, NY. To the right (east) is the Marcy Houses Public Housing Projects where Child Abuse victim Shawn Jay Z Carter was raised, nurtured and socialized. 

The same Marcy Houses where Shawn reveals he was 12 yrs-old when he shot a substance abusing sibling for stealing from a family member.

​
In the 80s when Shawn was about 17 yrs old, at least one dozen female motorists stopped on Nostrand Ave for a traffic light were suddenly and violently attacked, beginning with an apparent seriously disturbed citizen throwing a brick or cement block through the victim's driver side window, and then reaching into the vehicle, snatching the dazed, shocked and often injured victim's purse.

I recall interviewing one victim at Woodhull Hospital. The side of her face was a mess. Her psyche shattered more than her face.

My question is: "In American society WHO is primarily responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, as well TERRORIZING their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors?

WHO are our Nation's child caregivers primarily responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns maturing into apparent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL thinking teen and adult citizens engaging in 'people and community harming anti-social behaviors, as well as citizens largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors?

Hint: Is it MOM?

Now that medical doctors Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) researcher Dr. Bruce D. Perry, MD, Ph,D. have passionately exposed our Nation's potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, do caring responsible citizens recognize WHY far too many perfectly healthy American newborns mature into apparent emotionally or mentally ill teen and adult citizens?

Sealybobo, does anyone really care? 

*Rest in Peace, Mrs. Jacquelyn Smith.*

Peace.

​___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 11, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS*

"Two Houston rappers found shot dead in car outside strip club, family says"

https://www.click2houston.com/news/2-men-found-dead-inside-vehicle-in-strip-club-parking-lot/ November 26, 2018

*"Two Houston rappers dead in car"*


Hello. Can we agree the Houston men brutally murdered by gun violence, are in fact among countless **EVERYONES** the late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur is referring to in his #T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment **AWARENESS-PREVENTION** concept? A Child Abuse AWARENESS concept applying to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller

Seriously, "Who is responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?"

*__________

 *​

​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 14, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
* *
_Amber Clark, 41-year-old library supervisor was shot death as she sat in her car outside the building Tuesday evening, police say._​
Is this an example of white privilege?

​
Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 17, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
* *​
_Francie Diep is a staff writer at Pacific Standard, where she specializes in health and drug policy and the intersections of culture and science. Previously, she covered science, health, and science policy for Scientific American, Popular Science, and Smithsonian._​
*"How American Children Are Killed by Guns - And how we might better prevent their deaths"*, published on Mar 23, 2018 by Francie Diep

https://psmag.com/news/how-american-children-are-killed-by-guns/

Francie Diep reports, "The statistics suggest that, when it comes to firearms, suicide, and everyday violence—such as fights between adults or teens, or shots fired during other crimes—kill the most children. And children of different races are affected differently. American Indian and white teens are disproportionately likely to kill themselves with guns: More than 400 13- to 17-year-olds of these races commit suicide by firearm every year, according to a 2017 study published in the journal Pediatrics."

*"Meanwhile, black children suffer the most from gun violence overall, making up 35 percent of its child victims in the United States, even though only about 13 percent of Americans are black. The disparity in how often black children are killed by guns is driven by the fact that they're far more likely to be victims of gun homicides. About 400 black children under the age of 18 are thought to be killed in firearm homicides each year. In fact, black children are about 10 times more likely to die in gun murders as their white and Asian-American counterparts."*

Hello. While I am not a big fan of most statistical data, I cannot deny tangible evidence I see with my own eyes.

​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 18, 2018)

Well a black senator is telling a white woman to kill herself.

New York Democrat To GOP Staffer On Twitter: ‘Kill Yourself’

It's not a big step to ordering a thug to kill her.  This is what blacks are like today.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Well a black senator is telling a white woman to kill herself.
> 
> New York Democrat To GOP Staffer On Twitter: ‘Kill Yourself’
> 
> It's not a big step to ordering a thug to kill her.  This is what blacks are like today.



The daily caller? 

When you turn black come tell me how we are. There is really nothing dumber than a racist white woman.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Well a black senator is telling a white woman to kill herself.
> 
> New York Democrat To GOP Staffer On Twitter: ‘Kill Yourself’
> 
> *It's not a big step to ordering a thug to kill her.  This is what blacks are like today*.



This is why you get called names Jarhman. You enable white racists.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 20, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions
*
​
_Montrell Mouzon was just 13. Pictured here with his grandmother, he was the 71st murder victim in #Baltimore in just 2 months. _​
*"13-year-old dead after being shot in Baltimore on Halloween"*

13-year-old dead after being shot on Halloween

_"Baltimore Police have no leads just yet.

Drugs were found, Mouzon was in a car stolen from Federal Hill days earlier but still, someone opened fire, ending a life barely started."_

Hello. In all seriousness, WHO are our Nation's primary child caregivers responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?"

*VIDEO DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS *


​
*Rest in Peace, Montrell Mouzon.*

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 28, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
* *​
Hello, in this NSFW broadcast social commentator, Childhood Trauma (#ACEs), as well as Child Sexual Abuse victim Tommy Sotomayor addresses HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL Americans murdering their neighbors in the name of "looking fresh."

Tommy also discusses dysfunctional parenting, *FATHERLESSNESS*, coons, HATE, police, poverty and other issues affecting many American citizen's *Quality of Life.*

*"Each Year Over 1,200 Lose Their Lives Over Expensive Name Brand Sneakers Yet Skip Life's Essentials!"* Published on Dec 13, 2018 by TNNRaw2


*Subscribe, Share and LIKE!
*
As always I look forward to discussing issues raise*d* in this broadcast.

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 6, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
* *​
*"Man charged in fatal shooting of 7-year-old girl"* by Tamar Lapin January 6, 2019

https://nypost.com/2019/01/06/man-charged-in-fatal-shooting-of-7-year-old-girl/

Hello. In all seriousness, WHO are our Nation's primary child caregivers responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?"
___
"Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014

___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri

___
"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha  


"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" ~LadyMocha

___
"How black Women sabotage their sons" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-


"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me
___
I look forward to reading your reply, with hopes of intelligently discussing *SOLUTIONS for PREVENTING* large numbers of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets from experiencing, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, *HATE *and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!

​
Peace.
*___
American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 22, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #*Solutions*

*"1 Dead, 1 Wounded in Orland Square Mall Targeted Shooting" *


Man killed, second man wounded in shooting at Orland Square Mall

In all seriousness, WHO are our Nation's primary child caregivers responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?"
___
"Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014

___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri


Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations
____


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 4, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions

Hello, my friends.

Is Chicago native James Hawthorne addressing people and community harming anti-social, suic!dal, homic!dal human behaviors resulting from our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS?

"Dr.Martin Luther King Jr would be ashamed of black people in 2019." ~James Hawthorne "Ghetto News Network"


Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 10, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
* *​
_The late 20-year-old Alvin Smalls and 18-year-old Amir Rashad Lynn, most likely victims of life scarring child abuse, definitely victims of justifiable homicide._​
*"Sheriff’s Office Investigating Titusville Shooting *Update*"* February 8, 2019

NR 19-04 Sheriff’s Office Investigating Titusville Shooting *Update* : Brevard County Sheriff's Office

Hello. Sadly, I am one of few Americans willing to openly recognize the victims, as well as the apparent emotionally damaged human predators in this case of SUICIDAL, Homicidal human behaviors, are among the growing list of *EVERYONE*(s) the late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) and Gun Violence Victim Tupac Shakur speaks about in his often misinterpreted, much ignored T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment **AWARENESS-PREVENTION* Public Service Announcement *applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~Tupac Shakur, American Urban-TRUTH-Teller

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

​____
Introducing* Child Abuse Awareness & Education Advocate,* pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

https://www.makers.com/profiles/591f25476c3f64632d4fb85c/
___
*"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates"* By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews.com

Jazelle Hunt, a Washington correspondent for the National Newspaper Publishers Association News Service, recently completed week-long training at the University of Southern California as one of 14 journalists awarded a 2014 National Health Fellowship.

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates Jazelle Hunt Black Voice News com| June 10th, 2014


----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 8, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions

*Long IslandCrime "IHOP shooting suspect arraigned"*

IHOP shooting suspect arraigned

*"Dramatic Video Shows Shooting At Long Island IHOP"*


Hello. In all seriousness, WHO are our Nation's primary child caregivers responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, emotionally ill, sometimes violent SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL, DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) causing COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, COMMUNITY FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?"



 

 
___
*"Black women are destroying themselves and black men"* ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjJ9LcnEASk/
___
*"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons."* ~Neko Cheri

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCf0vPCvovs/
*___
"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me*" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H9bT5m77Eg/

*Become enlightened, YouTube search terms: "mental health illness black community"*
___
Introducing '*SOULutions' *oriented Child Abuse Awareness, Education & PREVENTION Advocate, California Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.


Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Godboy (Mar 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Well a black senator is telling a white woman to kill herself.
> ...


Actually, white women have much higher IQs than black women. If black men didnt also have very low IQs, you would have known that.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 16, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions
*

​
*'Lil Durk’s Cousin & Chicago Rapper Lil Mister Shot & Killed'* March 16, 2019 | 10:21 AM

Lil Durk’s Cousin & Chicago Rapper Lil Mister Shot & Killed

At the age of twenty-four Chicago rapper Antwon Fields, aka American urban story-TRUTH-teller 'Lil Mister' is deceased after suffering a gunshot wound to his head.

Antwon wrote and performed the following music titled, "No Lacking".

In the urban community "LACKING" is a term used to describe a person who is not armed with a firearm and therefore unable to defend him or herself against apparent mentally ill homicidal, suic!dal thinking fellow citizens.  

ht tps://youtu.be/aYGkcToAUrY/

The next video offers a disturbing REAL LIFE example of the term "LACKING" when used by apparent emotionally troubled, HOMICIDAL, SUIC!DAL thinking fellow American citizens.

*"Homicidal Suicidal Man Walking Daughter Threatened With Violence By Rival Gang Member"*

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSPuNqyECN0/

In the following NSFW Adult Language broadcast do you believe apparent caring, concerned Chicago native James Hawthorne is speaking about an *UNHEALTHY,* potentially life scarring T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.  *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS?

*"(Most) Black Women are the reason for the ignorance and killing done by (Most) Black Men"* ~James Hawthorne "Ghetto News Network"

ht tps://www.facebook.com/JHUSTLECITY/videos/10212937849511345/

I look forward to reading your reply, with hopes of intelligently discussing *SOLUTIONS *for *PREVENTING *large numbers of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets from experiencing, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!

*"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates"* By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews. com

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates

Become enlightened, YouTube search terms: *"mental health illness black community"*

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Godboy (Mar 16, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions
> *
> View attachment 250630​
> *'Lil Durk’s Cousin & Chicago Rapper Lil Mister Shot & Killed'* March 16, 2019 | 10:21 AM
> ...


Weve already seen this post.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 10, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*


​
Hello. Sadly, HATE has taken another life, while endangering others.

Man fatally shot Waffle House customer who paid for others’ meals

A memorial to the victim shot in the head by an apparent deranged fellow citizen.

Craig Brewer, age 41

Rest in Peace, Mr. Craig Brewer.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 13, 2019)

WHO is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns maturing into apparent emotionally ill or mentally disturbed American teens and adults?

*Man Throw Child From 3rd Floor Balcony of Mall of America*




Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 24, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions




Hello. Ten days after being shot in the head while minding her own business, watching TV inside her foster home, seven-year-old Mariasia Thomas has passed.

Fortunately, her single-mom dominated community reacted appropriately, honoring her BRUTAL MURDER by releasing balloons amid cheers and laughter.

YouTube search terms: *"mental health illness black community"*

7-year-old girl dies after being shot in head in DeKalb

'They took an innocent child': 7-year-old killed by stray bullet honored at vigil
___

​
The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) & Gun Violence Homicide victim Tupac Shakur's T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment **AWARENESS PREVENTION** Public Service Announcement applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The *Hate *U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~Tupac Shakur, American urban-TRUTH-teller
___




The *GOOD NEWS: *Introducing RESPONSIBLE, caring 'SOULutions' oriented Child Abuse Awareness, Education & PREVENTION Advocate, California Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

*
Rest in Peace*, Ms. Mariasia Thomas.

   ​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 24, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. What do you attribute the sharp rise in suicide among middle aged white males to? According to recent surveys, it is at all time high.
> ...



Dear AveryJarhman
For the best solutions I've found to break the vicious cycle, look up
* Restorative Justice
* Alternative to Violence Project (avpusa) that has transformed prisons using free workshops originally started to end race riots
* Justice Fellowship or Prison Fellowship
* No More Victims Inc/Marilyn Gambrell who focuses on helping children of incarcerated parents stay in school and out of jail
* Christian Spiritual Healing and breaking "Generational Curses"
(www.christianhealingmin.org and www.healingisyours.com are two, but many denominations 
including Black churches teach deliverance and transformation through forgiveness for full recovery and healing)

If you want to build your own schools and community programs, I'd use these as a model
* www.paceuniversal.com
* Ithaca HOURs Online: Home Page
* www.patientphysicancoop.com

My friend Jeff has a sister who heads BLM in Stockton CA.
If you look up DIONNE SMITH DOWNS on facebook, she wants help to
set up a community center for the youth in honor of her son shot and killed by police
before BLM ever became a popular movement in the media.

I encouraged her to work with public radio in CA.
But if you can help her set up a video channel online with youtube or facebook,
your visuals and presentation might reach a larger audience that way.

Best wishes and let me know how I can support you more.
Yours truly, Emily 
Volunteer, KPFT public radio and
Freedmen's Town national historic district
www.freedmenstown.com
www.rightsfortheworkers.org
http://www.isocracytx.net/hp-org/4d-song.html


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 24, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. What do you attribute the sharp rise in suicide among middle aged white males to? According to recent surveys, it is at all time high.
> ...



Dear AveryJarhman
For the best solutions I've found to break the vicious cycle, look up
* Restorative Justice
* Alternative to Violence Project (avpusa) that has transformed prisons using free workshops originally started to end race riots
* Justice Fellowship or Prison Fellowship
* No More Victims Inc/Marilyn Gambrell who focuses on helping children of incarcerated parents stay in school and out of jail
* Kathryn Griffin "Been There Done That" 
Been There. Done That. ORG
After Facing Prostitution Charges, Inmates Get Help in Starting Over
* Dottie Laster Anti-Trafficking 
parents of human trafficking victims | Dottie Laster
* Christian Spiritual Healing and breaking "Generational Curses"
(www.christianhealingmin.org and www.healingisyours.com are two, but many denominations
including Black churches teach deliverance and transformation through forgiveness for full recovery and healing)

If you want to build your own schools and community programs, I'd use these as a model
* www.paceuniversal.com
* Ithaca HOURs Online: Home Page
* www.patientphysicancoop.com

My friend Jeff has a sister who heads BLM in Stockton CA.
If you look up DIONNE SMITH DOWNS on facebook, she wants help to
set up a community center for the youth in honor of her son shot and killed by police
before BLM ever became a popular movement in the media.

I encouraged her to work with public radio in CA.
But if you can help her set up a video channel online with youtube or facebook,
your visuals and presentation might reach a larger audience that way.

Best wishes and let me know how I can support you more.
Yours truly, Emily
Volunteer, KPFT public radio and
Freedmen's Town national historic district
www.freedmenstown.com
www.rightsfortheworkers.org
http://www.isocracytx.net/hp-org/4d-song.html


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 24, 2019)

emilynghiem said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



​
Hello, Emily. Thanks for taking the time to reply.

My primary FOCUS is on sharing medical evidence explaining why perfectly healthy American newborns mature into apparent depressed, frustrated, angry, far too often violent teen and adult citizens LARGELY lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors.

Emily, with that in mind, is the following news article reporting information about an alleged violent, emotionally disturbed young citizen named James Earl Rivera Jr., who was raised, nurtured and socialized by DIONNE SMITH DOWNS?

Details of boy killed by officers begin to emerge from police, family, friends

Is this news article describing convicted robber and killer James Rivera, the apparent violent, emotionally disturbed citizen DIONNE SMITH DOWNS chose to procreate with, resulting with the birth of a perfectly healthy newborn American citizen named, James Rivera Jr.?

After 22 years, Bay Area man sentenced to life for murder may walk free

Emily, if the answer is YES to both of these questions, do you believe child SAFETY & PROTECTION laws need to be improved, holding accountable primary child caregivers failing to place *ABOVE ALL ELSE,* the emotional well-being of the children they CHOOSE to create?

I look forward to reading your reply, with hopes of intelligently discussing SOLUTIONS for PREVENTING large numbers of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets from experiencing, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!


Dionne Smith-Downs​YouTube search terms: *"mental health illness black community"*

* *​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 24, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Dear AveryJarhman 
Thank you for taking this medical and mental health approach to understanding
violence among Black youth, families, neighborhoods and culture.
May I please refer you to two advocates I know with KPFT public radio
Sed Keller and Ashton Woods.  I will try to connect with them on FB and refer you to them both.

As for looking into the generational causes of the sickness,
that's wise to frame the problem in this context but Don't Forget the SOLUTIONS
that also come with this territory:

The good news is that even born patterns can be removed and healed.

One of the most striking, and heartbreaking examples, is the former Son of Sam
David Berkowitz who was forever changed after he was healed of occult related obsessive demonic disorders,
and after he restored his normal mindset was fully aware of the brutal torture and murders he committed
while sick which COULD HAVE BEEN PREVENTED had he received spiritual healing in advance!
He will forever live with this on his heart and mind, so he dedicated the remainder of his 
days in prison to outreach to minister to others in need of complete transformation to become a new person as he did.

See examples of his testimony which are not unlike many others changed forever by spiritual healing and deliverance:
Son of Hope: Testimony of David Berkowitz
www.ariseandshine.org

Someone else I met online questioned why are more serial killers WHITE and
only a few are BLACK (Coral Eugene Watts is one).  This demonic sickness
can strike ANY family line, where the spiritual healing/deliverance is applied
to identify the historic source and BREAK the generational curse carried and manifested in later generations.

This is done through very deep intense prayer for complete forgiveness and removal
of the cursed/karmic spiritual sickness, and can take repeat sessions or healing over the years to fully free the person
where they no longer feel vulnerable to attack or relapse. (Pedophile addictions have the worst relapse patterns
and that's why these are known as incureable, but Dr. Francis MacNutt, Dr. Scott Peck and others have reported
curing severe Schizophrenic patients using this same spiritual healing methods under very careful supervision)

I hope I may encourage you to look into the medical research and development of effective treatment and cures
in order to more fully understand the scope of the problem and WHY "traditional" methods of medical/mental therapy
have failed to work.  Once the spiritual sickness or blockage is addressed, the patients are then ABLE to 
comply with medical and mental therapy instead of being incorrigible and impossible to work with which the criminal justice
system punishes as "having no remorse" and being a "future danger to society" instead of curing the criminal sickness itself.

I met a former gang member and leader who totally changed his personality and purpose in life after he was healed.
These are completely different people from their criminal violent past. He was more gentle than I am, and he had a worse background than I ever did. Yet I would get angry and yell at injustice, where he never raised his voice but became like a lamb.

Please take this information and research Dr. Scott Peck "Glimpses of the Devil"
as well as Drs. Francis and Judith MacNutt "Healing."

All people need knowledge and access to this level of medical mental health treatment and cure,
or we will continue seeing this scourge of violent criminal abuse and addiction causing murders,
rapes and other crimes that can ALL be prevented by treating the root cause of disorders and ills.

Thank you Avery!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 24, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Your OP is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too long. Nobody has the time or inclination to read it all. Try again.


This woman is on a mission, and her mission is noble. She's already done more for black Americans than Obama ever did. She is onto something. I would like to see it grow.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 24, 2019)

emilynghiem said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Hello, Emily. I recognize healing damaged people is necessary, however, I believe Society should be LASER focused on *PREVENTION*...even if it means hurting some or MANY people's feelings.

I also believe caring, responsible American citizens need to RECOGNIZE & DENOUNCE America's large INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATING, HATEFUL PRO BLACK community quietly led by President and Mrs. Obama.

An illogical thinking PRO BLACK Community refusing to IDENTIFY specifically who is primary responsible for causing most all of the PAIN, suffering, grief, as well as mayhem, drama, dysfunction and FVVKERY occurring in far too many American communities and neighborhoods. Thereby impeding the successful evolution of black American citizens, as well as impugning the image and reputation of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and coworkers of African descent!

​
*"Black women are destroying themselves and black men"* ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014

___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCf0vPCvovs/
___
"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8sT_g9yRmQ&t=7m59s/

"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" ~LadyMocha

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwECimUTcx4&t=7m06s
___
"How black Women sabotage their sons" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppRq6_AYOBs/

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H9bT5m77Eg/

Emily, thank you for taking the time to aid our American neighbors currently in need of compassionate, practical helping hands.

Peace.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 25, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Okay AveryJarhman
Then let's support people and couples in going through spiritual healing to heal these adverse conditions
BEFORE they hook up and start intimate relations and families.

This is like helping people go through recovery for addiction or abuse
BEFORE having children so their kids don't have to suffer through that.

If you are thinking such people shouldn't get together and have kids in the first place,
in practice, having them go through spiritual healing would have much the same effect.

They would focus on resolving their internal issues, full time, and wouldn't just carelessly
have casual relations with anyone anytime when they aren't ready or healthy enough.

This would put a stop to the abuses, including abusing sexual relations and children.
They WOULD be more careful about their own health and their relations with others.

I believe this method of "prevention" is best,
because it not only heals the person but all the people around them.

So it multiplies and replicates, and group prayers collectively can heal entire communities
and totally rid whole towns of crime, abuse and addiction. How cool is that???


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 25, 2019)

emilynghiem said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Hello, Emily. I recommend you contact these ladies offering REAL life insights about the challenges, human dysfunction and HATE far too many American children are forced to deal with, *THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN.*

In this disturbing broadcast, an apparent emotionally troubled Chicago woman's asserts large numbers of CHILD NEGLECTING MOMS are FAILING to protect our Nation's most precious and cherished assets from sexual predators!

This ADULT LANGUAGE, EXTREMELY NSFW video is filled with genuine human emotion and PAIN.

*"Emotional Woman Wants Her 'TRIFLING SAVAGE' Black Sisters Destroyed!"* ~Chyna Fox

___

In this broadcast an apparent emotionally troubled victim of Child Sexual Abuse reveals she was *SIX-YEARS-OLD* when her mother FAILED to  recognize OBVIOUS signs of physical trauma indicating she was being assaulted, most likely by a man her mom invited into their home. :No Love:

*"Today's Black Woman & Daddy Issues"* Streamed live on Dec 20, 2018 by SONCERAE

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX_rkYqTsBg&t=7m45s

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 25, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Dear AveryJarhman I'd love your help to promote special courts to handle rape and abuse cases like this!

Currently you and I know the system only punishes people after the fact, which incurs greater costs
and doesn't help the victims. If the victims are family members, the children can suffer even worse
when parents their families depend on for support end up incarcerated without getting real help for themselves and their families.

DEVON WADE was a Truman Scholar finishing his Master's/Doctorate thesis on
the impact of the criminal justice system on minorities in poverty.  He didn't get to finish
but his colleagues and classmates commit to carrying on his work and goal of reforming the Criminal Justice system.

His mentor was MARILYN GAMBRELL of NO MORE VICTIMS INC
that has a Lifetime Movie made about her work with children abused by incarcerated parents.

PLEASE help Marilyn connect with these women so we can break this cycle of abuse!

No More Victims - Wikipedia


USA – No More Victims - Cherish Our Children International


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello, Emily. Keeping it Real regarding poverty. 

I'm curious to learn your personal opinion about this fellow citizen intentionally introducing SIX perfectly health American newborns into what she told CNN's Anderson Cooper, was a childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Pain, Hardships and Struggles.

 ​
Peace.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 26, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Hello, Emily. Keeping it Real regarding poverty.
> 
> I'm curious to learn your personal opinion about this fellow citizen intentionally introducing SIX perfectly health American newborns into what she told CNN's Anderson Cooper, was a childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Pain, Hardships and Struggles.
> 
> ...



Dear AveryJarhman
For every couple who waits until they are 40 or 50
to be secure enough to THINK about having and parenting children,
there are those having kids while still teenagers or immature adults
with no such ability or responsibility.

I have met a 36 year old grandmother whose daughter
followed in her footsteps. In her case, she turned her
life around and starting outreach to helping uplift youth
and families in poverty so they don't stay stuck in this pattern.

Anyone can turn their life around.

My position is the sooner we help stop "relationship abuse"
and sex abuse at any age, then we reduce the incidence of
people having children without having the means to ensure healthy 
lives and relationships.

We have to help EVERYONE to heal themselves
and their relationships, Avery.

Not just pick on or target this person or that one.

We start with the people around us we can help.
And the more we resolve issues DIRECTLY around us,
then by ripple effect, this replicates and we help society to stop these problems.

My opinion is to start with those directly around us.
So I reached out to help that 36-year-old grandmother
who aspired to community outreach. And I am trying to
help Dionne in Stockton to connect with public radio
and organize help for families to set up a community center
with positive programs to break the cycle of poverty, abuse and crime.

All the nonprofits and volunteers I've found working on solutions,
I have been supporting them in continuing their community outreach
so eventually, all these groups can form partnerships
and prevent these problems from happening in the first place!

If you know people or groups PERSONALLY, that's where the action is.

Avery how can we connect all your contacts with the ones I know,
and get a collective campaign going on public radio and online?

This cycle can break, and it just takes a few people or groups
combining efforts to take it to the next level.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 26, 2019)

emilynghiem said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Emily. Keeping it Real regarding poverty.
> ...



#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions

Hello, Emily.

Hillary Clinton and 'Super Predators' - Video


Emily, do responsible, caring Problem Solvers seek to heal problems while glossing over or ignoring the CAUSE of the problem.

Emily, in your* personal opinion *would Mrs. Clinton's liberal minded audience reacted with loud applause and love if she said,

*"Before we can bring them to heal, our main priority should be learning WHY perfectly healthy newborns mature into emotionally or mentally damaged teen and adult citizens."*

Peace.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 26, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Dear AveryJarhman 
I don't believe Bill or Hillary Clinton have committed to the same
level of spiritual healing that really works to break the cycle of oppression, abuse, crime and violence.

The way they rely on Partisan dominance, including bullying,
that is already abusive behavior that true Spiritual Healers do not engage in or encourage.

I don't think they have fully forgiven others,
or they wouldn't attack people back and forth for political points.

Until these people truly embrace the forgiveness and inclusion
of spiritual healing, what they say is biased where it still excludes people
and isn't the real, full solution yet.

I'd have to see how they respond AFTER they go through full
spiritual healing and are compelled to work with everyone of
every group openly and transparently without judgment or rejection.

I don't see that's where they are. They still seem more caught
in putting partisan interests and gain over reconciliation 
and restoring good faith relations with all people of all parties.

I just don't see that yet.

If you read the statements of people who DO assist others with spiritual healing
and full recovery, they do not talk the way politicians do, they do not place blame
or project emotion on to other people as targets.  I find that after people are fully
healed, they want to work constructively with all other people and no longer divide or discriminate
as political figures like the Clinton's and Obama's do.  

Here's an example of the more open inclusive approach of people who are fully engaged in healing:

http://pneumareview.com/conversation-with-francis-and-judith-macnutt/


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 27, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



emilynghiem said:


> Here's an example of the more open inclusive approach of people who are fully engaged in healing:
> 
> A Conversation with Francis and Judith MacNutt, Interview by David Kyle Foster



Hello, Emily. Respectfully, my ultimate goal and desire is to place HEALERS out of business by PREVENTING a need for healers.

I plan on achieving my goal by inpsiring and URGING my responsible, caring, practical, down-to-earth fellow citizen to follow advice passionately offered by our Nation's mortal, practical, responsible medical and health professionals, as well as Early Brain and Child Development (EBCD) researchers declaring CHILD ABUSE is a PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

In the following recording Dr. Bruce Perry, who as a newlywed still in college suffered trauma when his wife was brutally murdered a few months after exchanging vows, clearly explains the physiological effects of Childhood Trauma:

Dr. Bruce D Perry, MD, Ph.D Social & Emotional Development in Early Childhood


Emily, as you propose, will healing the adults featured in the following broadcasts, PREVENT their children from being affected or infected by HATE that inspired Child Abuse victim Tupac Shakur to tattoo in bold letters across his once NEGLECTED, hungry, "hurting" belly, his often misinterpreted, much ignored T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* Public Service Announcement applying to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur, American Urban-TRUTH-Teller

'Yung Miami Likes Hood Love n Thug Passion'


'Dangerous, Pregnant, Emotionally Disturbed American Mom'

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UdMyW112x8/

Emily, respectfully, until I read answers to the underlined questions I posed to you in this discussion, I believe our chat is over.

Become enlightened, YouTube search terms: *"mental health illness black community"*

* *​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> When I was interviewing welfare recipients in the 1970's, there was a noticeable lack of attention by Black women to their infants compared with White and Hispanic women.  In many cases, the infants were left in car seats in dark smoky rooms with loud music playing.


Think about all the new mothers like this coming soon to Alabama now that abortion is illegal.


----------



## AveryJarhman (May 30, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
*
 *​
*"The Fine People In Chicago Do This Memorial Day What They Do Every Memorial Day... Diminish!"* Published on May 29, 2019 by Tommy Sotomayor News Raw


Unfortunately, apparent emotionally troubled Child Abuse victim Tommy Sotomayor continues acting crude and vulgar.

Crudeness and vulgarity that in my opinion is preventing his credible concerns from being heard by a much wider audience. 

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jun 25, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS*
* 

 *​
Hello. Learning 9-year-old Tyshawn Lee was brutally executed in cold blood over retribution related to disputes between rival groups of Suicidal, Homicidal thinking DOMESTIC AMERICAN TERRORISTS was pretty horrifying, even for a guy who made a living investigating violent murders.

I could not locate a news story indicating a motive for the shooting though witnesses state the now-captured bad guy was firing at the car occupied by toddler Sa'Raija *Watson* and her mother Mahogany *Luke*.

Steubenville toddler dies 9 months after being shot

Am I the only American recognizing Gun Violence victim toddler Ms. Sa'Raija Watson is one of countless **EVERYONES** who Child Abuse (ACEs) & Gun Violence victim Tupac Shakur speaks about in his often misinterpreted, much ignored #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Emotional Abandonment & Emotional Maltreatment *AWARENESS* *PREVENTION* concept?

A #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse *AWARENESS* Public Service Announcement applying to all Americans, as well as our foreign born neighbors!

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur, American urban-TRUTH-teller

*Rest in Peace, Little Ms. Sa'Raija Watson.*

​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jul 3, 2019)

*Robbers RUN RIGHT INTO 3 cops in New Orleans Police shooting*


One of the apparent SUICIDAL HOMICIDAL fellow American citizens appearing in this stomach turning recording...is BARELY an adult.

Leaving me to ask....Who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult "gang-bangers and thugs" the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily causing COMMUNITY FEAR and VIOLENCE, as well as TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or  American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent?
*
Sandra Bland Declares War On VICTIMS Of Child Abuse*

Sandra Bland Declares War On VICTIMS Of Child Abuse - Streamable

(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)

*"Black women are destroying themselves and black men"*

Black women are destroying themselves and black men - Streamable

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jul 9, 2019)

*"63 shot, 5 fatally, in 2019 4th of July weekend gun violence across Chicago"*


My questions: Who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult "gang-bangers and thugs" the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily causing COMMUNITY FEAR and VIOLENCE, as well as TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or  American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent?


(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)

Who is failing to responsibly raise, nurture and socialize a significant population of perfectly healthy American newborns maturing into angry, frustrated, sometimes violent, sometimes suicidal, homicidal thinking teen and adult American citizens largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors?

Who are the American moms apparently experiencing some type of emotional or mental illness preventing them from embracing a mom's natural maternal urge to protect hers, as well as any child from experiencing emotional harm...

...as well as failing to recognize an established medical fact that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors!

Risking hostile public condemnation, threats of violence and illogical HATEFUL name-calling from America's INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION & HATE practicing "PRO BLACK, Woke or Conscious Black Community,"...

...this free-thinking, apparent strong, RESPONSIBLE, caring American citizen calmly shares with our world her thoughts, concerns and opinions about a significant population of American females she believes is impeding the emotional and intellectual development of our Nation's youngsters, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent.

*"Black women are destroying themselves and black men*" ~Concerned American Citizen

Black women are destroying themselves and black men - Streamable

#PreventChildAbuse #PreventHATE

​
Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, Keeping it 100% REAL & Respectful...

*Frankly, American society needs to hold ACCOUNTABLE MOTHERS raising extremely damaged kids maturing into KILLERS...*


Who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult "gang-bangers and thugs" the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily causing COMMUNITY FEAR and VIOLENCE, as well as TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or  American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent?


(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)

Who is failing to responsibly raise, nurture and socialize a significant population of perfectly healthy American newborns maturing into angry, frustrated, sometimes violent, sometimes suicidal teen and adult American citizens largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors?

Who are the American moms apparently experiencing some type of emotional or mental illness preventing them from embracing a mom's natural maternal urge to protect hers, as well as any child from experiencing emotional harm...

...as well as failing to recognize an established medical fact that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors!
___
"I have a question for black females, when is the last time you sat down, admitted you were wrong, and closed your mouth?" ~Concerned RESPONSIBLE Citizen

*"Black women are destroying themselves & black men are tired"*




 

This extremely disturbing **NSFW, ADULT LANGUAGE** broadcast features a troubled PRO  BLACK community member passionately sharing HATE w/ our world.

*"The real reason Kanye is a cooooon... Mechee X"*


Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello. Lately I've watched more and more videos of PROBLACK women violently brawling in public. 

Many of these apparent emotionally troubled women are the same people quick to shout RACISM when they are criticized.

​*
North Carolina Woman Comes Back For Revenge And Runs Over The Girls That Jumped Her, Now Charged With Murder!*

North Carolina Woman Comes Back For Revenge And Runs Over The Girls That Jumped Her, Now Charged With Murder!
_____
@ 16:35 in the Vimeo broadcast published on his website, Tommy Keeps it REAL, strongly criticizing PROBLACK females and their supporters.

I did not watch this entire broadcast though the usual ⚠️ Strong Language warning applies when viewing content by Tommy Sotomayor, an emotionally troubled man raised by a single PROBLACK mother who Tommy states, when he was a kid, taught him to HATE white people.

https://tjskoc.com/2hoes1deathtruestory/

*2 Arrested As They Drove Car Into A Crowd Of Sistas & Brothas 1 DAED Several In ICU!*


*SOLUTION!*​
Medical Doctors & Early Brain Childhood Development (EBCD) researchers have declared EDUCATIONAL WAR on a growing population of mostly MATERNAL child caregivers failing to place *ABOVE ALL ELSE *the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious assets?

*California Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris:*


Dr Nadine Burke Harris | Founder & CEO Center for Youth Wellness |

*"TRAUMA SURVIVORS Listen to the SCIENCE, Dr. Bruce Perry INTERVIEW"*


Early Brain Childhood Development researcher explains how young brains learn words, and growing up in wordy family has positive outcomes for kids.
*
"Bruce D. Perry: Social & Emotional Development in Early Childhood"*


Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*


----------

